# 7 string headless guitar?



## Xion (Jan 16, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen one? After doing a search I wasn't able to come up with anything.


----------



## Shinto (Jan 16, 2009)

A 7-string Steinberger? Never seen one. I've seen a baritone 6 though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

Never seen one.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

Al Shaffer Demos the Koll RE7/F Guitar

You can always get one built, but currently there are no production model 7 string guitard.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

There really wasn't a bridge / hardware for one unless someone had some stuff custom milled before this came along:

Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## Durero (Jan 16, 2009)

I play one. It's a custom of my own design.

Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Access Denied


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

Durero said:


> I play one. It's a custom of my own design.
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Access Denied



Your link didn't work 

Also while im here, sorry i couldnt make it to the last class i was in the hospital with a broken ankle.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2009)

ABM makes seven (and 8) string headless tuning units.


----------



## Xion (Jan 16, 2009)

Durero said:


> I play one. It's a custom of my own design.
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Access Denied


 
Is it the one in your avatar? Link wouldnt cooporate for me. I think I'm gonna seek out a custom, but if I do that I might as well make it an 8.


----------



## Durero (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope this one works:

Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Leo Pedersen - Raven front


----------



## Elysian (Jan 16, 2009)

technomancer said:


> There really wasn't a bridge / hardware for one unless someone had some stuff custom milled before this came along:
> 
> Strandberg Guitarworks



that looks freaking awesome. looks like it has a replaceable knife edge setup too, what i wouldn't give to try this out!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

Durero said:


> I hope this one works:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Leo Pedersen - Raven front



That one worked, cool body to it too.


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2009)

like many things, i think it looks even better from behind... 
now i just need to see what use i can put my solidworks training to use to see if i can concieve a headless bridge that can be made in our home workshop... or my course's racing team's for that matter...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 16, 2009)

Status Graphite Status Graphite. The finest hand-made graphite basses and guitars. Made in England. is also another one to look to for a custom "L" clone of the Steinberger fame. Got really lucky and got to try out a friend's XL-6string clone from the SteinbergerWorld forum. Another person who was thinking of creating a completely carbon graphite guitar (6 and 7-string) was Phil Langley of Langley guitars, who looks like he's taken down his website... Found some info on Jon Bondy's site... http://www.jonbondy.com/Graphite.htm Not sure if they are still in production or not... Sorry, that lead may be a bust. 

Just had to do a bit more reading... seems that Phil sold his business to Jon a bit later in the page.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

Elysian said:


> that looks freaking awesome. looks like it has a replaceable knife edge setup too, what i wouldn't give to try this out!



Yup they are. And the whole system is modular, usable as a trem or fixed bridge and for as many strings as you want


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 16, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Yup they are. And the whole system is modular, usable as a trem of fixed bridge and for as many strings as you want



 Wow, that seems a little confusing but definately awesome


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Wow, that seems a little confusing but definately awesome



Basically the individual bridge units have a string saddle/tuner and can be mounted on different baseplates to be a trem or fixed bridge and can also be used in fanned fret configuration as a fixed bridge.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 17, 2009)

I would love to hear more about how they perform. They look amazing, and the modular aspect is excellent too!


----------



## Stan P (Jan 20, 2009)

tesla?


----------



## zorn (Jan 21, 2009)

Stan P said:


> tesla?



x2


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 21, 2009)

zorn said:


> x2





Stan P said:


> tesla?










.....tesla.................................

seen and 8 string too.


----------



## halsinden (Mar 15, 2009)

Durero said:


> I hope this one works:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Leo Pedersen - Raven front



GOD i know i've said this before but yours is *SUCH* a beautiful guitar. it really is one of my favourites.

H


----------



## Durero (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Hal


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 16, 2009)

I second that, it's such a cool design, Leo.


----------



## Durero (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 21, 2009)

Durero said:


>



 are you still prototyping by the way? I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Durero (Mar 24, 2009)

Yup - just finished building myself a 7-channel breakout box for my Raven which now has 7 single-string pickups installed.

I've yet to string it up and try it though, as I'm flooded with teaching & playing gigs at the moment. It's a bit frustrating when you just don't have enough hours in the day to get everything done, but the teaching & playing is really enjoyable all the same so I have no right to complain.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 24, 2009)

thats awesome, so it's kind of like those old Kramer Ripley's in a way?


----------



## Kid_Amnesiac (May 7, 2010)

Durero said:


> I hope this one works:
> 
> Sevenstring.org - Gallery - Leo Pedersen - Raven front



Hi, is it possible to buy that kind of guitar somewhere ? Who made that one ?

Actually, I'm looking for a 7-string headless guitar, but this is pretty hard to find one...

Generally, 7-string and 8-string guitars are rare...


----------



## halsinden (May 7, 2010)

it's an age old question, but one i'm still thinking about almost daily.

this video is basically the reason i want one:



does anyone know of a headless 7 trem yet?

H


----------



## Durero (May 7, 2010)

Kid_Amnesiac said:


> Hi, is it possible to buy that kind of guitar somewhere ? Who made that one ?
> 
> Actually, I'm looking for a 7-string headless guitar, but this is pretty hard to find one...
> 
> Generally, 7-string and 8-string guitars are rare...



It's my own design. I'll be getting shop space latter this year to start building more models like that one.


----------



## Durero (May 7, 2010)

halsinden said:


> it's an age old question, but one i'm still thinking about almost daily.
> 
> this video is basically the reason i want one:
> 
> ...




Great video. I love those Steinbergers 

As for the trem, did you see this link?


technomancer said:


> There really wasn't a bridge / hardware for one unless someone had some stuff custom milled before this came along:
> 
> Strandberg Guitarworks


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2010)

Durero said:


> It's my own design. I'll be getting shop space latter this year to start building more models like that one.



Keep me posted on this, that could be really interesting


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 7, 2010)

would only be roughly $400 US for a 7 string hardtail set shipped to North america.. (the headless bridge on the first page)

That is damn tempting, and making me think of a headless guitar.. but I must not! Other things are more important =[


----------



## Dyingsea (May 7, 2010)

Chris Forshage custom builds them.


----------



## technomancer (May 7, 2010)

NickCormier said:


> would only be roughly $400 US for a 7 string hardtail set shipped to North america.. (the headless bridge on the first page)
> 
> That is damn tempting, and making me think of a headless guitar.. but I must not! Other things are more important =[



Strandberg is also doing a couple of 7 and 8 string neck throughs using this design in the near future that will probably be for sale


----------

